# New Wooflink Carriers - Thoughts?



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

What do you guys think of the new Wooflink carriers? The yellow one is calling my name for next summer I think.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I saw them on Facebook. Really cute. I especially love the yellow, too!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Pink, of course, would be my choice.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Pink for me. I think they match the shine on collar and leash (the pup has the collar on). I got that collar and leash for Lady and love it. Problem for me is I carry two in one bag. Not sure about Prince in a Pink bag......haha.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Also wanted to say I like the little hook on the front you could attach a leash to!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmmmm while I think the bags are really cute, I think it was kinda a waste to wait until almost fall to release summer carriers. And I wonder what the chic 3 bag will look like, says it's coming soon too. Did u guys see the 3 new Louis Dog bags just released?? I love the nude one!! But it's similar in color to my wooflink bag. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Good point....these should have come put with the rest of their recent summer stuff. I think they should add some bling to it, like the little jewels used in the collar!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I think they're cute! But I do agree they waited to late in the season to be putting them out. Also, sometimes I use my bag to sneak my dogs in places when we're on long road trips, and I don't want to leave them in the car. So, I wouldn't want it to be a flashy color or draw much attention to it.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I love the pink one too ! I'm looking for a new carrier but I want to wait to see the new wooflink chic one.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I agree that it's weird that they're being released now. Definitely not a fall/winter carrier. I can't wait to see the new chic bag! I saw the louis dog ones, Zorana, and I like the same one as you but you're right, it is similar to the taupe Wooflink carrier.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I just saw the new Louisdog Leopard shoulder bag carrier and its really cute .


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> I just saw the new Louisdog Leopard shoulder bag carrier and its really cute .


Leopard?? Show me!! Immediately!! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Leopard?? Show me!! Immediately!! Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Is it THIS ONE?!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Leopard?? Show me!! Immediately!! Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL. so funny !!!. 
yes, its the one that Krystal just posted. funny fur is showing them along with some other new louisdog things. it not yet on the louisdog site though



KrystalLeigh said:


> Is it THIS ONE?!


yes that it


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> LOL. so funny !!!.
> yes, its the one that Krystal just posted. funny fur is showing them along with some other new louisdog things. it not yet on the louisdog site though


I saw that in their email they sent yesterday or today. I've been on vacation all this week and have been window shopping a little TOO much in my spare time. Dangerous!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I saw that in their email they sent yesterday or today. I've been on vacation all this week and have been window shopping a little TOO much in my spare time. Dangerous!


I just noticed the email from funnyfur just now. I like the leopard one a lot. I still want to wait to see what the chic bag looks like though ... after I use my shoupons up ... I really need to stop looking though


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> I just noticed the email from funnyfur just now. I like the leopard one a lot. I still want to wait to see what the chic bag looks like though ... after I use my shoupons up ... I really need to stop looking though


Im done after these shoupons too. I haven't used any yet. I plan on getting a carrier and the new SL pave crystal collar that just came out. I'm trying to wait for the Backer show before I buy anything so I can see it in person. I will take pics and post if I see anything good. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

You two have such strong willpower! The second my shoupons arrived in my inbox I was already spending them.  Zorana, the pave collar is so pretty. I'm so jealous you get to go to a pet expo!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> You two have such strong willpower! The second my shoupons arrived in my inbox I was already spending them.  Zorana, the pave collar is so pretty. I'm so jealous you get to go to a pet expo!


And the price isn't too bad either. This will be my second year at backer and I cannot wait!! I'm like a kid in the candy store!! Lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> You two have such strong willpower! The second my shoupons arrived in my inbox I was already spending them.  Zorana, the pave collar is so pretty. I'm so jealous you get to go to a pet expo!


hehe Krystal. the only reason I could resist spending my shoupons right away was cause I had just used 2 of my 3 coupaws and also put an order in during the 35% off sale. so, I got my shopping fix for a little while. 
but seriously... i'm not buyig anything else for along time after I use these shoupons and my last coupaw up 

I cant wait to spend my shoupons though... I want a new carrier and maybe another SL harness for Minnie and if theres anymore money left on them, another wooflink or louisdog out fit for Latte. 

Zorana, when is that Backer show? I cant wait to hear about ( and see pics of ) what you see


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> hehe Krystal. the only reason I could resist spending my shoupons right away was cause I had just used 2 of my 3 coupaws and also put an order in during the 35% off sale. so, I got my shopping fix for a little while.
> but seriously... i'm not buyig anything else for along time after I use these shoupons and my last coupaw up
> 
> I cant wait to spend my shoupons though... I want a new carrier and maybe another SL harness for Minnie and if theres anymore money left on them, another wooflink or louisdog out fit for Latte.
> ...


I'm going on friday september 20th! 1 more month to go. Buddy belt, pet flys, fou fou dog, louis dog, and dosha dog will be there!! I'm sure lots of other big brands too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> You two have such strong willpower! The second my shoupons arrived in my inbox I was already spending them.  Zorana, the pave collar is so pretty. I'm so jealous you get to go to a pet expo!


What is a shoupon? How did I miss it?


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

You girls are KILLING me here. I'm still putting off buying a carrier because I want the perfect one! I really love these new Wooflink ones - especially the yellow. I personally usually don't even mind wearing things that aren't fall-like in the fall because that doesnt bother me, but they are REALLY bright. Definitely a summery bag. And even a newer one is coming out?! Ahhhhh! 

What are the new Louis Dog bags? I don't follow them enough to know which are new! What I'm seeing is super cute though! I can't resist much longer!!!!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jayda said:


> What is a shoupon? How did I miss it?


a shoupon is almost like a coupaw. the only difference is it doesn't come with free shipping like the coupaws did. 
I found out about it when Kathy posted a thread to let us know about it. she found out about it by checking the daily deals on the doggie couture website.
here's the thread she had posted.http://www.chihuahua-people.com/lin...missed-coupaw-deal-i-have-some-good-news.html


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

rms3402 said:


> You girls are KILLING me here. I'm still putting off buying a carrier because I want the perfect one! I really love these new Wooflink ones - especially the yellow. I personally usually don't even mind wearing things that aren't fall-like in the fall because that doesnt bother me, but they are REALLY bright. Definitely a summery bag. And even a newer one is coming out?! Ahhhhh!
> 
> What are the new Louis Dog bags? I don't follow them enough to know which are new! What I'm seeing is super cute though! I can't resist much longer!!!!!!


the 3 new bags by Louisdog are called the Louisdog Wow Chain Bag ( it comes in 2 different colors ), the Louisdog Leopard Shoulder Bag Carrier, and the Louisdog the shoulder bag dots. 

the new Wooflink bag that we're waiting to see is the Wooflink Chic 3 bag.
there was a Wooflinc Chic 2 bag that several people on here got and it was a great bag . its all sold out and you cant get it anymore 

its hard for me to post pics on here cause of this new windows I have that I don't like, but if you do a search with those names, you'll find them


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Elaine for posting all the names! Very helpful!

I'm looking at the Louisdog carriers now. Compared to other carriers you all have, do the dimensions 18.1" x 7.9" x 9.4" seem like a decent size? That's the grande size.

Compared to the SoHo carriers I was looking at ... those are 15” W x 8” H(8"-10") x 8” D. That seems like quite a bit of a difference to me.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

rms3402 said:


> Thanks Elaine for posting all the names! Very helpful!
> 
> I'm looking at the Louisdog carriers now. Compared to other carriers you all have, do the dimensions 18.1" x 7.9" x 9.4" seem like a decent size? That's the grande size.
> 
> Compared to the SoHo carriers I was looking at ... those are 15” W x 8” H(8"-10") x 8” D. That seems like quite a bit of a difference to me.


good question .... 
the carrier I've been using most and just for one dog, either Latte who is only 3.2 pounds or Minnie who is around 5 pounds is the Petflys bon ami carrier. the dimentions are 19" wide X 12 " high X 8 " deep. 
I've been wondering if i'd be as happy with the 7.9 inch height cause I've had the 12 inch height which I like. Latte is so little so it wouldn't make a difference but Minnie is long legged so, i'm not sure ... 
Minnie hasn't been in the carrier for awhile . I've been mostly taking Latte out. i'll have to put Minnie in it again to see how I like the size of it again and if I thought a shorter height would be ok ... 

I just tried Minnie in my Petflys carrier and I really do like the height of it. I don't think i'd like one that's only 7.9 inches for her. i'd like that height for just Latte though. 
Minnie and Latte also both fit together comfy in my petflys carrier also .

I looked up the Wooflink chic 2 bag and it has the 12 inch height also. so , i'm thinking the new chic 3 bag will be around the same dimentions.

I just looked up the dimentions of the louisdog carriers again. the 7.9 is the depth ,and the 9.4 inches is the height. that sounds much better. I think that would be comfy for my Minnie. 
i'd say it depends on your dog. for just one chi that's average size it should be a good fit I think.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I really like the blue one, that shade is pretty close to my favorite color.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

They are rather beautiful.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I did the same thing when traveling by myself. Temp was over 90 degrees. The car wasn't an option. Thank goodness he was quiet in the bag. We took care of my potty needs first just in case we got thrown out. lol


----------

